# Dog throwing up white cloudy Liquid



## SamJ1206 (Nov 3, 2012)

hello, i currently have a 16 week old maltese cross poodle male puppy,

the last two mornings around 4-5 AM he has woke up making a gulping sound (litterally sounding like a person is drinking fast) the first morning i heard him heave, but didnt see him throw up, but the second morning i watched, and he threw up a small amount of white cloudy liquid, he did this three time in short succession, the first a teaspoon or so of the liquid, the second time a smaller amount, and the third amount never left his mouth, he quickly swallowed it again.

before this on the second night around an hour befoe, he pood, which was alot more runny than usual, not completely liquid, but deffinitly more so than it should be.

I am worried because we were assured he was vaccinated when we got him 2 weeks ago, but after just under a week, his old owners failed to give me any paperwork for it, so to be safe i took him to be vaccinated, so i knew for deffinite. 

since he has had his first injection he has been kept seperate from other dogs, and away from public ares (just been out in my garden)

but for the 6 days before we did, he has been treated like a normal dog, out for walks, in parks, weith other dogs (in an attempt to socialise him from a young age)

I am very worried about him now

He has only done this the twice, (yesterday morning and this morning) and has eaten his breakfast today. yesterday he was, if anything more actie than usual.

Should i take him straight to the vets?

Does anyone have an idea if i should be worried?

Thank you


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Go by your gut instinct (pardon the pun) If you are really worried, then ring the vets for a bit of advice. Have to be a bit more careful with young pups.

I would imagine your pup is doing this because his tum has been empty for a long time. Heidi used to do it and still does occasionally if she doesnt have a bedtime biscuit.

Generally if they are ok in themselves it's a good sign that it's nothing too serious. If you havent changed food or increased the quantity perhaps it could be something picked up that's caused pooh to be a bit looser. Keep a close eye and as I said, ring the vets if you arent happy.

(A little bit of natural yogurt may sort the pooh out). If you are feeding kibble, perhaps moistening it first to make it easier on his tum would be an idea.

I would keep an eye on him and if output gets any worse ring the vets. Altho I think if he had a v poorly tum, brekkie would have been out one way or another by now 

They do like to make us worry


----------



## SamJ1206 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for that! #

We've only had him 2 weeks, and hes only 16 weeks old, hes come from a really bad home, and they become your babies before you know it dont they!

Im still in the paranoid parent stage, this is my first dog thats been mine (not under the watch of my al knowing mother) so im paranoid about everything!

hes having his mad ten minutes while im typing this, and thats not a sign on an ill dog!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

You're welcome. Glad I could make you feel a bit better
But now I going to burst your bubble and say the "paranoid parent" stage doesnt go away:nono: - sorry

I've had a few dogs but they've grown up with my children and sometimes we had more than one. Heidi is 100% mine, children have left home and I'm retired so we have a lot of 1 to 1. I am that "paranoid parent" too

He definitely doesnt sound too poorly atm. 

As much as they make us worry and break our hearts, the joy they bring to every day makes up for it 10 times.

I'm having a break from housework and Heidi is curled up beside me on the sofa.


----------



## Shitzulover (Sep 25, 2012)

This happened to me once. Actually me not a dog. Worried was an understatement as its never happened before. I googled it and two human links came up and the rest were dog/cat related (worried me even more tbh!). It's something to do with stomach acid and reflux acid or something meeting. Not nice and extremely bizarre when it happened.


----------



## SamJ1206 (Nov 3, 2012)

really?!?! what did you do? or did it sort its self out?!


----------



## Shitzulover (Sep 25, 2012)

SamJ1206 said:


> really?!?! what did you do? or did it sort its self out?!


Nothing, I felt fine. Just suddenly felt nauseous, threw up the foamy stuff and felt fine again. Was very strange. Especially as I'm a bit of a hypochondriac.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Domino was like that when we first got him snd the vet said it was where his tummy was empty for too long. We changed his feeding times and he was fine.

Val xx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

If it is bile because of an empty stomach, try a charcoal biscuit or cob before bed - good for their digestion. Zach used to do this as a pup and we did exactly this, no problem every since


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

We get this.. though it's green and very foamy, it happens if her dinner was to small or early for some reason, I feed dinner later now, about 7.30 and she normally manages fine, sometimes though.. carpet cleaning time. if I know it's likely. i.e I had to feed her early becasue we were out, or it was a small meal then I'll give her some veg/potato before bed, keeps something in the stomach till morning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

McKenzie gets this too. I give her a few biscuits or sometimes a stuffed kong before bed and then she's fine.


----------

